

SpeedyPups, a game I've been working on for 2 years - spotco
http://www.speedypups.com/

======
bitwize
It's like Sonic but without the wangst or silly human-hedgehog snogging
scenes. Count me in!

~~~
joshmn
Not related but how come I can't upvote/downvote your comment? I can to
everyone else's (even deads)

~~~
viraptor
Maybe you already did by accident and the arrows are not visible anymore?

------
moepstar
This looks a bit like it has been inspired by Sonic :)

(but in a good way that is...)

------
character0
This looks really great on both the artistic direction and gameplay! Even
though there are a lot of borrowed platformer ideas (flappybird mechanic as a
power-up, Donkey Kong barrels, Sonic style maps, etc.), this looks like a
clever integration of all those ideas.

------
drhodes
Fwiw, speedypups dev(s), I had trouble running this on my motorola xoom
tablet. The loading screen appears, "the loading..." bobble letter animation
runs, the little monster in the left gapes, however, the game has been loading
for twelve minutes with no end in sight.

------
spotco
download links: ios
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/speedypups/id887341247?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/speedypups/id887341247?mt=8)

android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spotcos.Sp...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spotcos.SpeedyPups_CCV2)

------
CmonDev
Random sub-second pauses on Nexus 7 2013.

------
dang
Fake upvotes and comments are a bad idea on Hacker News. They will probably
get your post demoted and your and your friends' accounts penalized.

It sucks to see people sink their own hard work with these tactics. Please,
everybody, just let your work speak for itself.

We took the penalty off the post in this case because we want to see original
work on HN.

~~~
giarc
How can you determine when friends and family are upvoting posts?

~~~
joshmn
After some investigation:

mootothemaxx = spotco (see email listed on github page:
[http://imgur.com/vepCH7O.jpg](http://imgur.com/vepCH7O.jpg))

xxxxx0 =
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=xxxxx0](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=xxxxx0)
= account created 757 days ago, no submissions/comments;

OP =
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=spotco](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=spotco)
= account created 757 days ago.

~~~
adsfasdf23f23f
How do you determine who upvoted?

